# Sealing Entry Double Doors



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a set of Stanley steel faced double entry doors. They must have given the installation of these doors to the new apprentice --- they have a few problems, and its time to fix them. See photos. I am looking for the "proper" way to fix them.

The top has a magnetic weathersrip. The center area has a wooden strip affixed to the RH door on the inside, and a wooden strip affixed to the LH door on the outside. There is a magnetic weatherstrip on each of these center wooden strips. The bottom has a wiper. The hinge sides have a "wedge" type of weatherstrip. 

Between the doors, at the bottom is a pretty big gap. Should this be attacked by using a longer bottom wiper on the doors, or should the center wooden strip be lengthened ? 
The magnetic weatherstrip, along the center, hits the striker plate, has been permanetly deformed, and can not possibly seal very well. I can't imagine this is what was intended. How should the weathersrip interect with the striker plate ?
You can also see in the overview photo that on the hinge side of the LH door, near the top, the gap is about 3/8". I think that is going to have to stay that way. The horizontal member below the glass is somewhat bowed, and there is negligible gap at the top of the LH door. The gap itself is not a problem, but it seems they ran out of weatherstrip when installing, and the top two inches of that side has no weathersrip. I expect I can find replacement strip at HD.

Thank you for any help in how to best fix these.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Weatherstrips fit into a kerf cut into the jamb or door. They are available at lumberyards and home stores. The wedge type seal at the corners should also help at the middle bottom of the doors. They are simply a stick on piece. Threshold sweeps are also available at home stores.


----------

